
Who's Guilty When a Brain-Controlled Computer Kills? - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wj8qan/whos-guilty-when-a-brain-controlled-computer-kills
======
LinuxBender
Brain control via induction vs. brain control via keyboard and mouse vs. brain
control via fob or joystick. It's all the same brain, you aren't fooling
anyone. The owner of the brain and/or the hardware that is causing harm is at
fault. They can sue the vendor if they believe the hardware malfunctioned.

